
Paris Helped Shape James Joyce - apollinaire
https://www.irishtimes.com/culture/books/how-paris-helped-shape-james-joyce-1.4072225
======
ixtli
Having visited museums dedicated to all sorts of artists and authors, Paris
shaped the lives of so so so many critical thinkers and producers throughout
the last several hundred years. James Baldwin, Picasso, you name it and they
probably went and lived there for a while.

------
beyondcompute
Paris helped shaping almost every artist in Europe at that time :)

~~~
pfortuny
Yes, like Florence in the Renaissance. What a time to live in that city! (any
of them).

------
lindsaywaterman
hm "what is art in the face of capitalism" seems a bit of a narrow
characterization of Joyce's project. I might expand that to include questions
like what is a human being and what is god.

